# MiniJet filter sanitizing



## Mark (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought myself the MiniJet filter for Christmas. The instructions don't say anything about sanitizing, but I assume it should be sanitized before use. What's the best way to do it? Soak the filters in sanitizing solution before assembly, filter some solution through the filter after assembly, don't sanitize at all? Is the solution hard on the metal parts? If the filters are saturated in solution either way, does that over-sulphite my wine? Just need some guidance so I don't mess up (it's a MM All-Juice Shiraz that's been in the carboy for 3 months and is about ready to bottle). Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I downloaded the instructions and read through them and from what I read there is no sanitizing. I know that a sanitizing solution is not god for metal with extended exposure so I guess they are afraid you wouldnt get it all out and possibly cause problems. I would probably run distilled water through after every use to rid it of minerals left behind.


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's what I do:

spray down my sink in sanitizer and wait 2 minutes for it to kill everything. Then I rinse, and fill the sink with water to soak my pads. Then I spray sanitizer on and in all the hoses. Then I take a little bit of sanitizer in a bowl and run it through the pump. I then spray all the plates with sanitizer and rinse them off, put in the filters, tighten it up, and use it.

knock on wood, I haven't had an infection yet.


----------



## myway22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I also bought a filter and haven't used it yet. This is either a great question, or a real, real stupid one. If sanitized, can you use the filter pads more than once? I thought NO, but from these few postings, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2007)

No, they are only designed for 1 time use and may clog up causing yu problems with suction.


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Deanand Wade - those sound like good suggestions. Thursday I'll filter and bottle - I'll post something on how it went.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 2, 2008)

I spray the plates down on mine with sanitizer, I soak the hoses in sanitizer, I just soak the pads in water. I have used mine many times on multiple batchs if they are like wine. I have filtered 3 white kits/batches in a row on one set of pads before. If you filter reds, you will likely only get one kit/batch off a set of pads.


----------



## Mark (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Smurfe!I only have room for one batch (6 gallons) at a time, so I couldn't reuse the filters even if I wanted to (which I don't). They're cheap enough so it's not worth taking the chance...


----------



## Bill B (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I learned the hard way. After filtering I thought I read somewhere That you would rinse or should I say run some water through the machine then run some K-Meta through and let sit untill the next time. BAD IDEA. The so called stainless shaft from the moter to the actual pump assembly to the fan had rusted and would bind the motor. So I had to completely take apart the mini jet and polish the drive rod from the motor to thefan. All I have been doing over the past few years is when finished filtering, I run some clean water through. it. with no problems. I do sanitize prior to use but do not let the K-Meta sit. And also only use the filter pads once.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 2, 2008)

Always rinse everything with water when done. The sulfite solution will corrode anything.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 3, 2008)

It's important to remember that stainless steel is stain-less, not stain-free. Stainless steel resists corrosion by an oxidative reaction with the chrome, molybdenum, and nickel (depending on the grade) with oxygen in the air. Sulfite is a reducing solution that essentially robs stainless steel of its corrosion resistance. There are almost no alloys that can resist a sulfite solution, and none of them are used in wine making, as they are hideously expensive. 


The moral of the story is never leave any metal in contact with a sulfite sanitizing solution for a long period of time. Dry your stainless and leave it in contact with air for best results.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wade, if the filter does happen to clog in the middle of use, what do you suggest?


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 4, 2008)

I also bought myself this filter for christmas, and I am so glad that you saved me the trouble of having to ask this question. Another question, I know there is a prefilter for the super jet. Is there any type of pre-filter for the Mini?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2008)

Replacing the filter and finishing this batch. In the future to avoid this wait longer before filtering as it should be pretty clear and no sediment before you rack. This is just supposed to polish your wine, not separate your wine from the sediment.


----------

